# My latest setup



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Arte Venizia lever which is a rebadged Zacconi lusso baby, mignon & Torr 49mm tamper, recently brought from @coffeechap

Lever is certainly a learning curve!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Lovely set up, glad the torr arrived safely


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks, still getting to grips with the lever. Can just about produce an ok espresso but not fantastic yet & not ventured into steaming either


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Nice looking combo,, never seen one of those Arte Venizia's before on here so kudos for individuality.

Im sure OK espressos will be a thing of the past in no time


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks - from what I can find it's a rebadged Zacconi Baby Lusso, which again seem pretty rare. Wanted to try and get a naked portafilter for it in due course & a single stem tip - if anyone's got any ideas there'd be welcome.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

What size is the portafilter? Nice set up btw.


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

49mm


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks very nice indeed......a lot of beans in your hopper. Which are they?


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Currently on Rave's Colombian Suarez, makes a mean espresso!


----------



## joltuk (Oct 27, 2016)

Nice set up!


----------

